

"Paypal API is a total piece of crap" -- Michael Arrington - agentbleu
http://startupcrunch.org/the_paypal_api_is_a_total_piece_of_crap_michael_arrington

======
mechanical_fish
_There are many issues with the Paypal API, I don't want to list them all here
as embarrassing as they are, for fear of boring the hell out my readers..._

What? Are you kidding? Bore me! Bore me! :)

Seriously, when you have the time and the energy (i.e. when you find yourself
sufficiently enraged) you should flame away. Some of us might have to work
with that API someday, and forewarned is forearmed.

Inspirational example: I've just been reading "On Having Layout" [1], a
5700-word description of a set of arcane Internet Explorer page-layout bugs.
On the one hand, I'm forced to admit that this is a stunningly boring document
which is guaranteed to reduce you to tears, one way or another. On the other
hand, it's an absolute godsend.

[1] <http://www.satzansatz.de/cssd/onhavinglayout.html>

------
agentbleu
lol you asked for it, give me an hour, I will update it.

